# Brauche neues Mainboard und Ram - Sockel 1150



## Schneeerich (24. November 2016)

Servus Leute,

zur Zeit habe ich einen Xeon E3 1231v3 auf einem Gigabyte H97 D3H mit 8GB RAM (Ballistix 1333MHz) laufen. Meine GraKa ist eine GTX 970.

In letzter Zeit kommt es öfters mal vor, dass eine meiner Festplatte nicht mehr erkannt werden. Baue ich dann einen der beiden RAM Riegel aus (egal welcher) geht es wieder. Ich habe keine Lust da groß den Fehler zu suchen. Das Board nervt mich sowieso schon seit ich es habe.

Meine Überlegung jetzt:  Neues Board mit neuem RAM kaufen.

Seht ihr das auch so?

Welches Board kann man da empfehlen?

Habe keine speziellen Ansprüche an das Board.
Es sollte unkompliziert sein. Bei meinem jetzigen Board musste ich damals irgendwas mit AHCi im Bios (Uefi) einstellen was mich auch schon zur Weißglut brachte.  Bei der Windows Installation kam auch immer was mit GPT Dateisystem.
Gibs da ein einfaches Board um dem ganzen Kram zu entgehen (Festplatte anschließen und fertig - so wie das früher auch mal war)?


Danke

Grüße
Eric


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2016)

An sich ist das Gigabyte ein gutes Board - was genau "nervt" dich an dem denn? 

AHCI soltle man bei JEDEM Board aktivieren, vor allem wenn man für Windows eine SSD nutzt. Allerdings sollte das ab Werk schon so eingestellt sein. Wenn du das nach der Win-Installation änderst, kann es Probleme geben. 

Und "Festplatte anschließen und fertig": hast du auch bei dem jetzigen Board einfach das schon woanders installierte Windows auf der Platte gelassen und die dann ans Board angeschlossen? Das kann, muss aber nicht gutgehen, vor allem früher nicht, daher wundert mich dieser Satz doch sehr ^^   An sich sollte man nach einem Boardwechsel auch neu installieren, das ist immer besser, führt aber in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr ganz so oft zu Fehlern wie früher.


Wenn du nicht wieder Gigabyte nehmen willst, dann vielleicht dieses hier: MSI H97 Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder ist Dir das zu teuer?

Beim RAM einfach DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V und zwei Riegel nehmen. Das hier wäre aktuell das günstigste inkl. Versand für 16GB https://www.amazon.de/dp/B007PNNTY4   oder willstr du nur 8GB?


----------



## Schneeerich (25. November 2016)

Hi.

Danke für die Antwort.

Nein, ich habe eine neue SSD gekauft, eingebaut und darauf dann Windows logischerweise neu installiert.

Ich habe noch eine andere SSD drin, auf der ich BF4 bzw BF1 habe um schnellere Ladezeiten zu erreichen un dann noch eine  1TB HDD für den restlichen Kram.
Ich bin mit dem Board unzufrieden, weil ich anfangs einfach mega lange gebraucht habe, bis mal alle Festplatten erkannt wurden. Habe mich da stundenlang im BIOS rumgeschlagen bis es letzendlich irgendwie geklappt hat.
Und jetzt kommt halt dazu, dass öfters mal die Festplatte nicht mehr erkannt wird. Dann hilft auch nichts mehr - muss dann wieder WIN neu aufspielen.

Danke für deine beiden kauftipps. Hab sie mir notiert und wenn die Mühle demnächst dann nochmal die Platte nicht erkennt wird das Zeug bestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2016)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Board unzufrieden, weil ich anfangs einfach mega lange gebraucht habe, bis mal alle Festplatten erkannt wurden. Habe mich da stundenlang im BIOS rumgeschlagen bis es letzendlich irgendwie geklappt hat.


 das ist definitiv nicht normal, vlt war das Board schon da defekt. Den an sich sind die 2-3 Modelle von Gigabyte mit H97-Chipsatz sehr gut


----------



## Schneeerich (27. November 2016)

Heute kam die Meldung wieder dass die Festplatte nicht erkannt wird.

Habe dann mal mein USB G430 Headset abgemacht und siehe da, es geht wieder.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2016)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> Heute kam die Meldung wieder dass die Festplatte nicht erkannt wird.
> 
> Habe dann mal mein USB G430 Headset abgemacht und siehe da, es geht wieder.


 nutzt du einen Anschluss vorne oder hinten am Board?


----------



## Schneeerich (28. November 2016)

Hab das Headset vorne am Gehäuse dran. Hatte es aber eben beim Hochfahren von Anfang an ab und es ging trotzdem nicht. Hab dann mal in BIOS das "Legacy USB Support" auf disable gesetzt. Dann ging es. Fragt sich nur wie lange ?!?!?


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2016)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> Hab das Headset vorne am Gehäuse dran. Hatte es aber eben beim Hochfahren von Anfang an ab und es ging trotzdem nicht. Hab dann mal in BIOS das "Legacy USB Support" auf disable gesetzt. Dann ging es. Fragt sich nur wie lange ?!?!?


 also, vielleicht ist das ein Wackelkontakt beim USB-Port-Panel, oder der Stecker sitzt nicht zu 100% auf dem Board. Das Headset hat aber immer funktioniert, oder?


----------



## Schneeerich (28. November 2016)

Ja das Headset wird immer erkannt und hat auch dementsprechend immer funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2016)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> Ja das Headset wird immer erkannt und hat auch dementsprechend immer funktioniert.


 also, ein Wackelkontakt/Kurzschluss wäre halt denkbar. Steck doch mal den Stecker ab, der vom FrontPanel kommt, und dann aktiviere wieder den Legacy Support - was passiert dann?


----------



## Schneeerich (28. November 2016)

OK, habe ich getan. PC läuft normal.

Um jetzt wirklich festzustellen, ob es an einem defekten Front USB Stecker liegt muss ich halt abwarten. Das Problem trat ja immer nur sporadisch auf.

Danke


----------



## Schneeerich (29. November 2016)

So, heute morgen ging es wieder nicht.

Hab dann den Legacy USB Support wieder ausgestellet (disable).
Ich lass es jetzt mal auf disable.
Falls er die Festplatte mal wieder nicht finden sollte, meld ich mich.

Danke


----------



## Schneeerich (29. November 2016)

Es scheint wohl an dem Logitech G430 Headset zu liegen.

Wenn mal die Meldung kommt, dass die Festplatte nicht erkannt wurde, dann ist das Headset auch angeschlossen.

Zieh ich es ab und starte neu fährt der PC ganz normal hoch.

Woran liegt das?


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2016)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> Es scheint wohl an dem Logitech G430 Headset zu liegen.
> 
> Wenn mal die Meldung kommt, dass die Festplatte nicht erkannt wurde, dann ist das Headset auch angeschlossen.
> 
> ...


 also, vlt hat ja das Headset nen Kurschluss irgendwo? An sich ist das nicht anders zu erklären, denn beim PC-Start sind ja noch keine Treiber aktiv, d.h. das Headset ist noch nicht "aktiv". Kannst du es an einem anderen PC testen?


----------



## Schneeerich (30. November 2016)

Leider nein. Hab nur den einen PC.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2016)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> Leider nein. Hab nur den einen PC.


 keinen Bekannten mit PC? Oder Laptop? ^^


----------



## Schneeerich (30. November 2016)

Doch, aber ist alles nicht gerade um die Ecke.

Hatte jetzt gerade eben den PC wieder starten wollen. Hatte das USB Headset noch dran (vergessen abzumachen) und es ging wieder nicht. Dann 2-3  mal Reset gedrückt hat auch nicht gefunzt.

Dann hab ich vom Netzteil den Hauptschalter ausgemacht und wieder an und dann gings wieder.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2016)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> Doch, aber ist alles nicht gerade um die Ecke.
> 
> Hatte jetzt gerade eben den PC wieder starten wollen. Hatte das USB Headset noch dran (vergessen abzumachen) und es ging wieder nicht. Dann 2-3  mal Reset gedrückt hat auch nicht gefunzt.
> 
> Dann hab ich vom Netzteil den Hauptschalter ausgemacht und wieder an und dann gings wieder.


 aber ohne Headset geht es IMMER, oder hattest auch Probleme ohne angeschlossenes Headset? Kann man bei dem Headset eigentlich auch den USB-Teil weglassen und es an den normalen Onboard-Sound-Anschlüssen dranmachen?


----------



## Schneeerich (1. Dezember 2016)

Ja ohne headset gehts immer...bzw kann mich jetzt nicht dran erinnern dass es ohne headset mal nicht ging.

Doch kann man, aber dann hab ich nicht den 7.1. Surround Sound.

Werds dann wohl beim Booten einfach ablassen und nachträglich dranmachen.

Einmal kams aber auch vor, dass ich nach dem Zocken von BF1 normal aufm Desktop war und plötzlich nichts mehr ging. Ich konnt zwar noch auf den Arbeitsplatz doppelklicken, aber er öffnete sich nicht. Nach kurzer Zeit kam dann auch wieder die Meldung im DOS-Style dass kein Laufwerk erkannt wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2016)

Das mit dem BF1-Problem war aber mit Headset?

Wegen des 7.1-Sounds: das Headset hat ja nicht echtes 7.1, da sind also nicht im Kopfhörer eingebaut 7 "kleine Lautsprecher" und ein Mini-Sub, sondern technisch ist es nur ein Stereokopfhörer. "Echte" Surroundkopfhörer gibt es heutzutage fast gar keine mehr, da die Qualität durch den Mehraufwand beim Material bei gleichem Preis einfach viel schlechter als bei nem Stereomodell ist. Das 7.1 bei so einem USB-(Stereo)Headset wird nämlich einfach nur per Software simuliert. Das können aber auch viele Games von sich aus, probier das also mal aus, BF1 könnte das zB unterstützen. 

Und wenn ein Game es nicht kann: viele Mainboardsounds oder Soundkarten haben so eine Simulation mit in den Treibern dabei.


----------



## Schneeerich (1. Dezember 2016)

okay, dann klemme ich jetzt einfach das USB Teil ab und bin gespannt ob ich ohne Probleme fortfahren kann.


----------



## Schneeerich (1. Dezember 2016)

grade neue soundtreiber installiert, headset überhaupt nicht angeschlossen und nach dem neustarten (wegen der Treiber Installation) kam das selbe wieder. Laufwerk nicht gefunden.

hab dann wieder meinen hauptschalter am netzteil rumgelegt..kurz gewartet, dann gings wieder.

macht alles irgendwie keinen sinn


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2016)

Schneeerich schrieb:


> grade neue soundtreiber installiert, headset überhaupt nicht angeschlossen und nach dem neustarten (wegen der Treiber Installation) kam das selbe wieder. Laufwerk nicht gefunden.
> 
> hab dann wieder meinen hauptschalter am netzteil rumgelegt..kurz gewartet, dann gings wieder.
> 
> macht alles irgendwie keinen sinn


 Doch: wenn das Board nen Defekt hat und es doch nicht am Headset liegt, dann macht das durchaus Sinn. Versprechen kann ich es nicht, aber reicht nach einem Board-Defekt, eventuell auch ein Problem beim Netzteil mit der Stabilität des Stroms, aber klingt eher nach Mainboard.

Es könnte zB ein Kondensator am Board kaputt sein, so dass der den Strom zu langsam oder zu schnell weitergibt, und dann kannst du Abstürze haben. Bei "Netzteil aus" entlädt der sich, und beim nächsten Mal klappt es dann vielleicht.


----------



## Schneeerich (5. Dezember 2016)

So, da bin ich wieder.

Ich hab mir das Ganze jetzt mal ein paar Tage angeschaut. Headset mit USB-teil ist nicht angeschlossen - trotzdem kommt die Fehlermeldung fast jedes mal wenn ich den PC starte. Meine Lösung ist dann - wie oben beschrieben - Hauptschalter am Netzteil umlegen, paar mal Start und Reset drücken, hauptschalter wieder umlegen, Start drücken und dann läuft die Mühle.

Kann das auch ein Fehler des Netzteils sein ? 
Netzteil ist von Be Quiet. Zu wenig Power hat es denke ich nicht, sonst wäre ja die Fehlermeldung schon seit Anfang an gekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2016)

Es KANN am Netzteil liegen, aber an sich sieht es mehr nach Board aus. Wenn du ein anderes Netzteil ausleihen kannst, dann wäre das natürlich einfacher, als wenn man das Board tauschen würde.  Wenn es mit einem anderen Netzteil dann auch bockt, muss es an sich das Board sein.


----------

